# all messed up



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

last April, I had my thyroid removed due to what they called a thyroid storm. I had been Hypothyroid all my life and then all of a sudden even tho my body was showing hypothyroid, my bloodtest showed hyperthyroid.
during the surgery, the surgeon accidently removed one of my parathyroids while damaging another one. My thyroid also tested positive for cancer. They totally removed it and I stayed in the hospital for several days. My calcium was so low that it didnt even register on the chart. I was gettin calcium by iv as well as taking 8 calcium + D in a days time.
Now...months later, my thyroid levels are up and down. 3 months ago they were actually 12...three months prior to that they were 4.1....then last month they were not even on the chart at 0.0015. Im now taking .175 mcg daily.
My calcium remains low but Im not taking calcium at the present time because my VD levels are low. The doc said taking calcium right now would be a waste because the VD levels have to be right in order for my body to absorb the calcium. Im taking VD3 at 2000 mcg daily for now. I go back in 3 weeks for all new blood tests.
I stayed tired and achy all the time. My joints and hips ache and hurt. I have also fractured a bone in my foot. I have never had any bone issues ever. 
They did do a bone density scan and it all showed normal.
I also am having problems with my weight. I have gained 9 lbs since September. I walk 20 minutes daily on my BoFlex machine and I do some weight strength training and Im not a big over eater.

Has anyone else run thru this issue?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What is VD? (Sorry...every company I work with has its own set of abbreviations, every disease/condition has its abbreviations...I can't keep up. All I can think of for VD is Venereal Disease, and I'm quite certain that's not what you're talking about here.)

I did not have the calcium issue you are dealing with, but I do struggle somewhat to keep my weight at or near my ideal, while my body fights to weigh 10 pounds more. I feel like my body is more "calorie sensitive" than it used to be, and I really have to watch it. I'm not sure about the strength training you're doing, but 20 minutes of walking isn't going to burn a lot of calories for you. And even though you're "not a big over eater," you may be eating a few too many calories to remain at a stable weight...I know I do! I'm always unpleasantly surprised when I keep a "food diary" - I eat a lot more than I think I eat, and it's a good reality check!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When you refer to your thyroid levels, are you referring to your TSH? Have they run your Free T4 and Free T3 labs too? I'm doing fine on Synthroid, but we have a number of posters who weren't converting their T4 to T3 and had to switch to a combo T4/T3 drug. That might be at least part of your issue.

Yes, I'm more "calorie sensitive" too. Walking is good but...as my surgeon put it "If you aren't drenched in sweat, it's not doing much."


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

VD is Vitamin D...its 25 and the normal range according the my lab is 30-100. 
I understand about the exercise and the calorie intake but its soooo frustrating. Its never ever been this hard for me.
My doc did say he wonders if my body isnt converting T4 to T3. Im goin in 3 more weeks for more blood test to confirm this and also to check both levels of Vitamin D.

My T4 levels were low and the T3 levels were high. My PTH levels were ok but to the high end. My TSH this last time was so low it wasnt on the chart.

I guess Ill become a bit stricter with my calorie intake. I also wondered if maybe I should watch something else like carbs and starches.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

bcoceo85 said:


> I understand about the exercise and the calorie intake but its soooo frustrating. Its never ever been this hard for me.


I agree. My weight was never an issue before. Now I have to really watch it. It _is_ frustrating.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

bcoceo85 said:


> I also wondered if maybe I should watch something else like carbs and starches.


Oh, absolutely. A lot of us seem to have issues with carbs these days. I'm not carb-free, but I do try to strictly limit my carbs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> last April, I had my thyroid removed due to what they called a thyroid storm. I had been Hypothyroid all my life and then all of a sudden even tho my body was showing hypothyroid, my bloodtest showed hyperthyroid.
> during the surgery, the surgeon accidently removed one of my parathyroids while damaging another one. My thyroid also tested positive for cancer. They totally removed it and I stayed in the hospital for several days. My calcium was so low that it didnt even register on the chart. I was gettin calcium by iv as well as taking 8 calcium + D in a days time.
> Now...months later, my thyroid levels are up and down. 3 months ago they were actually 12...three months prior to that they were 4.1....then last month they were not even on the chart at 0.0015. Im now taking .175 mcg daily.
> My calcium remains low but Im not taking calcium at the present time because my VD levels are low. The doc said taking calcium right now would be a waste because the VD levels have to be right in order for my body to absorb the calcium. Im taking VD3 at 2000 mcg daily for now. I go back in 3 weeks for all new blood tests.
> ...


You sure have been having a hard time of it. I am sorry to hear that after all this time you are not feeling well.

It is my suggestion that you get these tests run. You may not be converting your T4 to T3 very well and this is the only way to find out.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

We have several who had a hard time with their calcium for the same reason as you so I hope they will be along to offer their help and experience.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for that website information. I have enjoyed reading on it. Its very informative. Im goin back on Feb 17th for a series of blood test and testing the T4 and T3 is on the list. He did mention that maybe the T4 isnt converting.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> thanks for that website information. I have enjoyed reading on it. Its very informative. Im goin back on Feb 17th for a series of blood test and testing the T4 and T3 is on the list. He did mention that maybe the T4 isnt converting.


Good and do remember; we are talking FREE T3 and FREE T4. Not Total 3 and Total 4.

The frees are your active hormones available for cellular uptake.

The totals are bound and unbound as well as rT3 (reverse) in the case of the Total 3.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a thyroid storm in may. My vitamin D was low, in the deficient range when last tested. I have been on 5,000 units a day since November. Hopefully, after the next test it will go down to 2,000 daily. I have mild osteo, 2 broken bones in my wrist but the cast comes off tomorrow. Weight bearing exercise is great for building/ maintaining bone health. The weight issue is not something I have a handle on yet, maybe someday....


----------

